# Sgs2 Screen 500K Half Broken!



## Alex97k (Nov 10, 2011)

I just want to say that if you take totally black picture and you go in to a all black room, some light is ok, but as little as possible. The you will see that it looks like your screen is broken! Nothing to freak out about but im just mentioning it

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

